#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Wi-fi Fiberhome

## jeemmartins

Oi galera, espero que possam me dar uma luz ..

Bom contratei internet fibra de 150mb e foi disponibilizado o roteador da Fiberhome, como moro em um apt de 44m2, achei que o sinal de wi-fi seria perfeito, mas funciona apenas no cômodo que o roteador esta no w-fi fica em média 28 á 32mb. No demais a internet fica entre 2mb quando não esta com 640kbps, já não sei o que posso fazer, será que é problema no roteador? ou tem algum configuração no roteador que pode ser feita pra ver se melhora a perda de pacotes e sinal.

Obrigada galera.

----------


## sphreak

> Oi galera, espero que possam me dar uma luz ..
> 
> Bom contratei internet fibra de 150mb e foi disponibilizado o roteador da Fiberhome, como moro em um apt de 44m2, achei que o sinal de wi-fi seria perfeito, mas funciona apenas no cômodo que o roteador esta no w-fi fica em média 28 á 32mb. No demais a internet fica entre 2mb quando não esta com 640kbps, já não sei o que posso fazer, será que é problema no roteador? ou tem algum configuração no roteador que pode ser feita pra ver se melhora a perda de pacotes e sinal.
> 
> Obrigada galera.


Efetue teste direto em um PC, sem ninguém conectado ao WIFI para confirmar sua velocidade contratada. 
Teste outros equipamentos Wi-fi em sua rede (notebooks, outros celulares, etc) para confirmar que o defeito é seu roteador e não seu celular. 

Tenha em mente que: Quanto maior a distância entre equipamento x roteador, menor será a velocidade entre eles. É um problema da física universal e não necessariamente de equipamentos. Pra atingir velocidade total, são necessários equipamentos compatíveis com Wi-fi de largura 40mhz e 300mbps real e isso só ocorrerá AO LADO do roteador, devido a diminuição de velocidade em distância. 

Conferido isso, abra um chamado com seu provedor de internet.

----------


## wondernetwork

sabe oque é banda 2.4 ghz ? (não trafega mais que 50 megas)
sabe oque banda 5 ghz ? (essa sim vc consegue trafegar os seus 150 megas
sabe que que se ficar atras de 2 parades seu sinal wi fi vai ficar ruim.
seu celular tem banda 5 ghz ?

----------


## conetjet

> sabe oque é banda 2.4 ghz ? (não trafega mais que 50 megas)
> sabe oque banda 5 ghz ? (essa sim vc consegue trafegar os seus 150 megas
> sabe que que se ficar atras de 2 parades seu sinal wi fi vai ficar ruim.
> seu celular tem banda 5 ghz ?


Navega sim em 2.4 ghz, no meu notebook, chego a passar 100 megas e no celulares Iphone também.
a limitação baixa são nos celulares com sistema operacional android, pois so se conectam a 20 mhz, enquanto em outros sistemas, se conectam a 40 mhz.
Então, não e culpa do roteador e sim do sistema operacional android

----------

